# When to request a a second unit



## fishyfish (Jan 9, 2018)

Alot of us are small town EMS workers, that said at somepoint you will run into an EX be it husband, wife, Girlfrined, boyfrined
You are disptached for a Male subject mental problem, You arrive to find its your ex husband. First thing he says is "well this is awakward and procededs to try and talk about your failed marriage and how its made his mental health decline"  At what point should you request the second unit for transport to avoid violations.


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 9, 2018)

Violations of what?  Just because you know someone doesn't mean you can't treat them while you are working.  If you don't feel comfortable then have your partner treat them and you drive.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 9, 2018)

There are no violations of treating someone you know. Should it be avoided? Well it depends. Does it happen? All the time.


----------



## mgr22 (Jan 10, 2018)

Fishyfish, I'm guessing your case isn't purely hypothetical. If I were in that situation, my first thought wouldn't be about avoiding "violations" (whatever that means); I'd just decide how comfortable I was handling that patient. If requesting another unit either to help or replace you feels right, considering your history with the pt and the presenting problem, do it. If that's not an option, just get the pt to wherever they're supposed to go as quickly and easily as possible.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 10, 2018)

oh, I get it.  the patient is your ex, and you caused his mental health decline.  so you want to call for a second unit, because you are not comfortable with the awkwardness.  gotcha.

I think my first question would be, do you have a second unit available?  if you have another unit at the station, ask their crew to come up and take your ex to the hospital.  I can see the advantage to that, especially if it would make everyone more comfortable.  It's a nice courtesy, but not required.

If you don't, or if you would have to call for a mutual aid unit from another area to assist, that's a little different.  then it might be a disruption to the EMS system to get another unit to handle a call that you are more than capable of handling.

There is no rule against transporting family or friends or exes in the ambulance.  it isn't a violation of anything.  if you want to call for another unit and one is available, do it.  But also remember that you might not have that second unit available, so you might have to transport him and make the best of it.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 10, 2018)

Don’t need a second unit. Your partner can treat the patient, you drive. If that doesn’t work, call for a supervisor (or other similar leadership person if available) and PD, if necessary. 

I’m not aware of any sort of “violation” that could occur here.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 10, 2018)

Theres no need to waste a second unit with this call. Your partner can treat them.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 10, 2018)

Depends. Is it a hostile relationship? A restraining order, prior violence, etc? If so, another unit would be appropriate. If not, the partner could be recruited if able, or another unit contacted.

FWIW, I'd have no issues transporting my ex.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Jan 11, 2018)

If it was a violation of some sort to treat someone you know or have some sort of history with, small town ems systems the world over would have long ago crumbled. 

Now, if you(or the patient) are uncomfortable because of your past history or connection, that's another thing entirely; but it isn't a violation of any kind that I'm aware of to treat an ex.


----------



## Old Tracker (Jan 11, 2018)

Why am I thinking it is time for an IO?


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 27, 2018)

I wouldn't for that. I'd have no problems transporting my ex, I can separate the years ago in the past from the now. If they are uncomfortable with it, you have a partner.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Feb 19, 2018)

fishyfish said:


> Alot of us are small town EMS workers, that said at somepoint you will run into an EX be it husband, wife, Girlfrined, boyfrined
> You are disptached for a Male subject mental problem, You arrive to find its your ex husband. First thing he says is "well this is awakward and procededs to try and talk about your failed marriage and how its made his mental health decline"  At what point should you request the second unit for transport to avoid violations.



There are no violations that I can think of.  Your are called to a psych patient.  You are the medic, hopefully a paramedic.   It is your job to control the situation.  Not the patient.  You.  If your patient needs restraints then follow your protocols.  If needed use verbal restraints.  If verbal doesn't work, then go to the next level up in your protocol.  If it says physical then use physical.  If it says chemical then that is why God created benzos.

Be the advocate.  Be the medic.  Own the scene.  The good, the bad, and the ugly.  Own it.


----------



## johnrsemt (Sep 4, 2018)

Where I work PT that would be fun;  call for a 2nd unit  wait up to 2 hours for them to arrive depending on how busy we are  (after dispatching stops laughing at us)


----------

